# F1 2010 (release on Sept. 2010)



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 10, 2010)

​

*
Game: F1 2010
DLC: Unknown
Duration: Unknown
Developer: Codemasters Birmingham
Publisher: Codemasters
Engine: Ego Engine
Release Date: September 2010
Beta: Unknown
Genre: Racing
Modes: SP/MP
Video: None at this time*


It is said that this game will support current tracks, teams and drivers for the 2010 season.  Information will be updated once it's available.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 10, 2010)

this will be pc?? looks like a console game to me


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2010)

DX11 for the PC. I guess GRID 2 comes later.



overclocking101 said:


> this will be pc?? looks like a console game to me



It's a bit hard to tell from a 1024x500 image.

This ought to be good though. Racing F1 in Toca 3 was by far my favorite.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 10, 2010)

Yup PC.  As for which setup did the photo come from?  Don't know right now.  This is the first glimpse of this game.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 10, 2010)

F@#$ YEAH FINALLY F1  game for pc!! i love racing games and codemasters are the greatist at racing games woot!!!! wish Codemasters would take control of the NASCAR series also!!!!!

EDIT TOCA 3 FOR EVER still got it for my XBOX 1


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 10, 2010)

This will run as smooth as Dirt 2 and will be awesome, can't wait....I love the ego engine


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 10, 2010)

EGO ENGINE FOR THE WIN!

im about to cry i have to wait for 6 months!


----------



## newconroer (Mar 10, 2010)

Erm, well I'm keen to see it/play it, but not sure about Codemasters. If GRID was any indication of their idea of realism and physics, then I think I might be biting my knuckles about this.

In my eyes, only three developers/development teams have ever really tried to get F1 right(or racing for that matter), which were Papyrus, Geoff Crammond(MicroProse) and Simbin.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

F1 games always look great, the dev's really seem to put a lot of effort into them, I'll be watching this one, might have to get it.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 11, 2010)

larger version


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 11, 2010)

newconroer said:


> Erm, well I'm keen to see it/play it, but not sure about Codemasters. If GRID was any indication of their idea of realism and physics, then I think I might be biting my knuckles about this.
> 
> In my eyes, only three developers/development teams have ever really tried to get F1 right(or racing for that matter), which were Papyrus, Geoff Crammond(MicroProse) and Simbin.



I loved Geoff Crammonds Formula 1 back in the day, hours of fun


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 11, 2010)

Im I the only one that finds F1 games really boring?


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 11, 2010)

This I am definitely going to get for damn sure. Next on my shopping list is a steering wheel


----------



## r9 (Mar 11, 2010)

It was about time.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 11, 2010)

r9 said:


> It was about time.



Yeah really, id still be playing F1 2001 if it supported WS.  Hope they not made it arcadish and kept the options the same as they were in F1 2001\2


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 11, 2010)

i would get a steering wheel but there just so darn $$$$$/\  <---- upwards arrow


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2010)

Video

It's coming along nicely.  Take note of the wet track that drys as the cars drive over it.   I noticed they've remove that ugly filtering.  I still have to see a sunny day though.  That's going to be what decides it for me.


----------



## Phxprovost (May 16, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Video
> 
> It's coming along nicely.  Take note of the wet track that drys as the cars drive over it.   I noticed they've remove that ugly filtering.  I still have to see a sunny day though.  That's going to be what decides it for me.



am i the only one that hears the whine of f1 cars are gets all giddy inside?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

F1 game, this would be badass!


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 16, 2010)

so much blur effect in that pic


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2010)

Known it for some time now.  Looking forward to it too as i think waiting 8 years is long enough and hope it's a touchy as the others.



newconroer said:


> Erm, well I'm keen to see it/play it, but not sure about Codemasters. If GRID was any indication of their idea of realism and physics, then I think I might be biting my knuckles about this.
> 
> In my eyes, only three developers/development teams have ever really tried to get F1 right(or racing for that matter), which were Papyrus, Geoff Crammond(MicroProse) and Simbin.




So true.  Making me feel old bringing up Microprose some of the best sim games.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 16, 2010)

is this going to be another console port or will it be different/better on the pc??


----------



## Lionheart (May 16, 2010)

This looks pretty good, I luv the sound of F1 cars, wasn't there a F1 game like this on the PS3


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> is this going to be another console port or will it be different/better on the pc??



Considering both GRID and Dirt 2 both look superior on a PC, there is no doubt F1 2010 will also look better on a PC. Same engine, but the water effects looks freaking great!


----------



## Hitman (May 16, 2010)

*F1*

Hello 
Well it seems to look good and all
But if you guys race on line in MP
You are going to be disappointed as they are saying it will only support 12 drivers so no full grids on a PC.
Shame really but that has made this F1 Sim worth less to me.

No use racing against AI no use at all


Ruben M.


----------



## r9 (May 16, 2010)

Yeah F1 2010 that is all that I think about . I can`t wait to put my hands on it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 16, 2010)

Sweet! F1 ftw!
Can't wait to see more on this


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 17, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> This looks pretty good, I luv the sound of F1 cars, wasn't there a F1 game like this on the PS3


F1 2009 I think




Hitman said:


> Hello
> Well it seems to look good and all
> But if you guys race on line in MP
> You are going to be disappointed as they are saying it will only support 12 drivers so no full grids on a PC.
> ...


Come on, you know good an well you are not going to find a full grid of legit, non crashing, willing to purely race players online.  It's not going to happen so I'm cool with just 12.


----------



## Hitman (May 17, 2010)

*Yes I can*

Hello

EastCoasthandle Wrote: 	


> Come on, you know good an well you are not going to find a full grid of legit, non crashing, willing to purely race players online. It's not going to happen so I'm cool with just 12.



Of course I can have been for years now been racing online since my first sim F1 2000 from EA sports. I race here now usf1racing with RFactor and a F12009 mod and we have well almost full grids we average 18 at our races.
And it just fantastic compared to racing A1.

And Rfactor net code is great I did a few Indy races last year with forty or so cars and no lag at all no server crashes it ran strong for 100 laps or so.

Ruben M.


----------



## r9 (Jun 26, 2010)

F1 2010 Video Game E3 2010 Developer Walkthrough


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 27, 2010)

r9 said:


> F1 2010 Video Game E3 2010 Developer Walkthrough



You can thank the community for the removal of the brown tint.  They really pured it on CM to remove it.  Although the game looks good some of it looks bland.  In particular the the menu system and the diagram of your car in white with green tires.  And one big thing I didn't see is flashback!! Where is flashback??? But other then that even it's it's an xbox 360 version it does look good.


----------



## r9 (Jun 28, 2010)

Compared from the first set of videos this one looks more polished. I hope that this game would be more on the simulation side. I really enjoy rfactor F1 mod and GTR both sims are joy to be driven with steering wheel.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jun 29, 2010)

for the glory of DX11, and GRID 2 sure for first quarter 2011 ;D


----------



## xu^ (Jun 29, 2010)

this is my most wanted game of 2010 so far , just hope its as good as it looks, i loved grid personally and hopefully this will be way better


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 29, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im I the only one that finds F1 games really boring?



yeah


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 29, 2010)

They should be ready to release a demo within the next month or so.  However, I've not come across an ETA yet.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 29, 2010)

looks great ^^


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 16, 2010)

*Don't forget, F1 2010 do out next month*

Here's another video


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't believe this...they are not releasing a demo for this game.  :shadedshu


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 19, 2010)

hmmm strange i had posted yesterday and all my post are gone did tpu get some sort of rollback because all my thread post are gone in any post from yesterday.

 but can't wait for this game anyone know a good deal for the pc version?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> hmmm strange i had posted yesterday and all my post are gone did tpu get some sort of rollback because all my thread post are gone in any post from yesterday.
> 
> but can't wait for this game anyone know a good deal for the pc version?



Yes.  here you go:

 I broke it.. or Welcome to the TPU time machine


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 19, 2010)

Well i hope its going to be a good game i just purchased it from steam for $36 and im pre loading it its downloading at a fast 32KB/s i have slow internet, about in size 7.9GB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> Well i hope its going to be a good game i just purchased it from steam for $36 and im pre loading it its downloading at a fast 32KB/s i have slow internet, about in size 7.9GB



Keep us posted, I will probably get it soon!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh well.  I was wondering what was going on.  In any case there will be a DX11 version patched into the game.  Right now the game does support DX11 but it is not finished yet.  
Video

comparison 1

Comparison 2

comparison 3

comparison 4

comparison 5

Specs
• Windows XP/Vista/7
• DirectX 9.0c
• Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.4GHz or Athlon X2
• 1GB RAM (2GB for Vista)
• Graphics Card: GeForce 7800 / Radeon X1800 or above
• DirectX Compatible Sound Card or motherboard audio
• Dual Layer Compatible DVD-ROM Drive
• 12.5 GB Hard Drive Space


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Oh well.  I was wondering what was going on.  In any case there will be a DX11 version patched into the game.  Right now the game does support DX11 but it is not finished yet.
> Video
> 
> comparison 1
> ...



looks quite good in comparasion


----------



## Triprift (Sep 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Video
> 
> It's coming along nicely.  Take note of the wet track that drys as the cars drive over it.   I noticed they've remove that ugly filtering.  I still have to see a sunny day though.  That's going to be what decides it for me.



I like the idea of having before hand of how the weather will go so you can change your cars setup accordingly. The repesentation of weather from heat haze to downpours with reflections and puddles looks really good. Bring on Thursday i say.


----------



## mightysi (Sep 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Oh well.  I was wondering what was going on.  In any case there will be a DX11 version patched into the game.  Right now the game does support DX11 but it is not finished yet.
> Video
> 
> comparison 1
> ...



Wow, So I could have paid nearly £15 more for the PS3 version AND got worse graphics too, why didn't i do that? 

Great screenshots, I'm really looking forward to getting this


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted, I will probably get it soon!



Im almost half done with my download :shadedshu apparently my internet cord came undone during the night. but it says about 5more hours so it should be ready for tomorrow.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 20, 2010)

*Side note...*

Hey guys, if you are wondering about Grid 2 then all will be answered here.  Although it's not enough information to start a new thread about it's reassurance that they are working on it. 
Edit:
Crap, they are making Dirt 3 first then Grid 2 :shadedshu


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hey guys, if you are wondering about Grid 2 then all will be answered here.  Although it's not enough information to start a new thread about it's reassurance that they are working on it.
> Edit:
> Crap, they are making Dirt 3 first then Grid 2 :shadedshu



aww poo i enjoyed grid much more than dirt2. sad thing is i backed up my steam games then found out after i did a reformat that it doesn't back up the game saves! so there goes my 52hours of only losing 5times or so

EDIT: grr F1 2010 is at 62% why cant i have fast internet. i hope its done by 4pm tomorrow that when i get back from school


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 21, 2010)

I wonder if this will have the same great caliber of drivers as currently on GRID.
Me not cheat!
It bug in game!
(Imagine Elmo's voice saying the above)

Or the infamous, slight performance tweak to be a tad faster event though the driver is already good, typing in "gr" when he was 20 seconds ahead of everyone else by the end of the first lap, then leaving the race before someone crosses the finish line first.

Kids and n00bs ftw.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 21, 2010)

well im at 70% 5.5GB of 7.9GB im down to 12.4KB/s this won't be done anytime soon  i sure hope its fun


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I want this wheel for this game. http://www.thrustmaster.com/product.aspx?ProductID=206&PlatformID=5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> I think I want this wheel for this game. http://www.thrustmaster.com/product.aspx?ProductID=206&PlatformID=5



That's really nice.  Price?


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2010)

$250-ish.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> $250-ish.



Not that bad, I'm sure it's a great investment, especially if you play a lot of these type of games.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2010)

looks like f1 2010 supports directx 11 !!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was hoping it would, dx9 games are getting old


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> looks like f1 2010 supports directx 11 !!



So it'll be broken on AMD cards.  Great.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> So it'll be broken on AMD cards.  Great.



Dont hate. Migrate


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Dont hate. Migrate






All you guys keep telling me this... I almost went Sunday and did that exact thing...sold off one rig instead.


I have the nV cards...suppose I might go get Intel chips for this game.



:shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2010)

just played some F1 2010 on 360..the most in depth F1 game I have ever played, I wouldnt expect anything less from codemasters


----------



## saikamaldoss (Sep 21, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> So it'll be broken on AMD cards.  Great.



why do u say that ??


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> So it'll be broken on AMD cards.  Great.



Nope. Just got done with some eye bleeding qualifying. I definitely want a good wheel for this game.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/Capture1196.jpg
> 
> looks like f1 2010 supports directx 11 !!



From my understanding (been reading their forums) DX11 is disabled in game as it's not fully complete yet.  It will be fully functional via patch at some later date.  One can enable it but it will cause graphical errors until it's properly patched.  Here are some pics of what it looks like so far.

Another thing is that for some odd reason there aren't many physical copies being offered in the US.  Newegg has removed the PC version from their list.  Gamestop/Amazon don't list it either for the PC.  Not sure why they are doing that.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2010)

Steam hasnt pulled it yet, I would be questioning it more if this happens


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2010)

I would think that setting things to "Ultra" is DX11. I did that and things are working fine. Whatever it's set at it looks great. Managed to get 4th in my first qualifier.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 21, 2010)

On their thread the dev stats that the release on the 22nd. Not sure why there are 2 release dates in the USA.




> Tomorrow the game launches in America, over the next few days across Europe and on Friday (our traditional release day) here in the UK.


source
My interpretation of this is that they release it on the 21st on Steam and the 22nd for PC/console hard copies.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2010)

steam is leet,they make the most money off steam


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 21, 2010)

I read some complaining about ghosting AI cars.  I thought that was a feature for online only.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 21, 2010)

can't wait getting home in about 40min. i hope its was worth the money.  i wish game wheels were cheap


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 21, 2010)

arr i have to wait until the 24th


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2010)

You know, I'd like to buy this, buy  Igotta wait until I hear about how well wheel support works. I've got G25 and Driving Force Pro GT...I can't honestly think of a single game I didn't ahve to configure for either.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 21, 2010)

OK, I found some posts regarding the issue here and here.  Looks like they had box versions but only for Amazon UK.   Since they have to still provide a physical copy for consoles it doesn't make sense why they aren't providing it on the PC.  This makes me wonder if they plan on phasing out the PC altogether.  I guess we will see once Dirt 3 release date is announced.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 21, 2010)

I can only comment on the 360 version when I say it is impressive.  Just a shame I dont like F1 titles lol.  But I will give it a badh tonight so I can tell you what its like


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2010)

Tried with forcing DX11. Looks great other than a small black box that flickers once in a while in front of you. That must be what the corruption is. I did however get a video recorded in DX11 without the box popping up. Uploading it now.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 21, 2010)

post the link when you get it, i will be getting on F1 in a couple of min. whats a good wheel thats cheap or is there such a thing?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 21, 2010)

a good cheap wheel? I'd like one too xD


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't really know if there are any good cheap wheels.  Mind you I've never tried them either. Perhaps someone who has a cheap wheel can chime in.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 21, 2010)

hmm im having problems i started the game and it wont go full screen and there no full-screen button anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2010)

did you try "ALT+ENTER" ?



erocker said:


> I don't really know if there are any good cheap wheels.  Mind you I've never tried ther either. Perhaps someone who has a cheap wheel can chime in.



There truly is no such thing. In order for a wheel to have forcefeedback, and not die after a single use, motors of decent quality are needed.

Then, alot of cheaper ones don't even have pedals.

G25/G27 are worth every cent, if you play a fair amount of racing games.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmmm. Looks very console-ish. Need more video.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 21, 2010)

says the video is private


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2010)

n-ster said:


> says the video is private


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry, I did a bonehead move and had to delete the video. I'll get a newer one up with better quality soon.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 21, 2010)

hehe, yeah video was good but you left something in the bottom corner of the screen 

Gonna pick this up today.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> did you try "ALT ENTER" ?



yeah for got about that 

Anyone know a good way to gain some fps but try to keep quality running at 1080p 2xaa stuff at high shadows at medium im getting around 17-30fps im going to try motion blur off see if that helps

edit: lol forgot i turned my overclock off im running stock cpu i should turn it back on


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> yeah for got about that
> 
> Anyone know a good way to gain some fps but try to keep quality running at 1080p 2xaa stuff at high shadows at medium im getting around 17-30fps im going to try motion blur off see if that helps
> 
> edit: lol forgot i turned my overclock off im running stock cpu i should turn it back on



um..get a better video card?


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> um..get a better video card?



dang was hoping that my 2x 4850 would hold up longer but ima wait till 6k if i do ever upgrade


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> a good cheap wheel? I'd like one too xD



Used MOMO, at least local "ebay" is filled with those. Some seen just few hours of usage and then ended under dust layer


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

What times did you guys get on your fisrt race at Bahrein. i got a 1:59.358 im not to good and im averaging around 20fps


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have this game on Steam but I can't play it yet


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> I have this game on Steam but I can't play it yet



well its a fun game im new to the F1 series so im still learning, i like the flags and stuff after a couple races im going to turn the difficulty up. i just wish my darn computer could play it 30+fps even when i turn stuff to low it doesn't hopefully a driver will fix that or something


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 22, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> well its a fun game im new to the F1 series so im still learning, i like the flags and stuff after a couple races im going to turn the difficulty up. i just wish my darn computer could play it 30+fps even when i turn stuff to low it doesn't hopefully a driver will fix that or something



Fair dinkum? Even with crossfire 4850's and below 30 frames hell hope they fix that


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Fair dinkum? Even with crossfire 4850's and below 30 frames hell hope they fix that



yeah for real hope they fix because i can't see why i wouldn't be able to play this 30+


----------



## n-ster (Sep 22, 2010)

no CF support for now?


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

well this may be the problem or similar 
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/f1-2010-technical-help-1343/428456-framedrops-soundbugs.html


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> no CF support for now?



kinda:


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> kinda:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38097&stc=1&d=1285136966



hmm yeah it half way works when i get home i will test with Cf and Without Cf because. Last time i checked the 2x 4850 should perform around 5830-5850


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Nope. Just got done with some eye bleeding qualifying. I definitely want a good wheel for this game.



Grab the Logitech G25 or the newer one G27

G25
http://www.google.ca/search?q=Logitech+G25&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=yh5&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=vis&source=univ&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=wQiaTO3zDoqsnAfqn9ixDw&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCYQqwQwAA

G27 
http://www.google.ca/search?q=Logitech+G27&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=Zi5&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=visfd&source=univ&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=5giaTNfBDsK7ngfT0Lz1Dw&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CDAQqwQwAg


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive bin trying to get the preload but STEAM will not allow it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 22, 2010)

*Pit Lane Bug*

Take note of this player's position when he enters the pit and watch what happens when the lollipop man makes him wait. Another thing I notice is that it seems that the pit lane is only congested once you are ready to leave the pit.
video


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive never had a pit time over 8 seconds


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's the thread (over 35,000 views and over 300 posts). A lot of people are complaining about that one. lol


----------



## n-ster (Sep 22, 2010)

This is my first F1 game  I suck SOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad, without brake assist its not even funny


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2010)

use manual shifting it's alot easier


----------



## n-ster (Sep 22, 2010)

omg 10 laps for qualifying is so long xD takes almost half an hour just to qualify


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> omg 10 laps for qualifying is so long xD takes almost half an hour just to qualify



Once you get a fast lap you can pull off the track, no? I mean you dont have to run out the time to qualify.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> omg 10 laps for qualifying is so long xD takes almost half an hour just to qualify



just do like 3 laps or until you feel you cant get around the track any faster,then go to the garage


----------



## n-ster (Sep 22, 2010)

that'll save me some time lol


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

can people post what there frames are because im still trying to get mine up i should be getting alot more than 20 and im not playing at max graphics


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm getting right arond 60FPS avg, with all settings maxed, 8xAA.

Dual 5870's, and crossfire isn't working right. So to me, your performacne is about right...we need a driver update or profile update...


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

just found this it says there is a profile update i will download it when i get home
http://blogs.amd.com/play/2010/09/16/ati-catalyst-10-9-driver-–-what’s-new/


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> omg 10 laps for qualifying is so long xD takes almost half an hour just to qualify



be thankful it is not in real life,3 15 min sessions.will have to look for this in eb games  in a few weeks when i grab Black Ops.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 22, 2010)

stock 5850CF + stock CPU =


Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  3810,     60000,  52,  82, 63.500

(fraps benchmark, I was just going as fast as I could lol)

Hey, I just recorded a video with fraps (2048x1152, 100fps) and was wondering how to convert it to 1080p 30fps and compress it to mp4or something so I can put it on youtube also?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 22, 2010)

i just finished my first career race .. dont worry if you fail miserably at the laps first .. i've been doing practice, quali and race for about 3 hours on the same track now and it feels MUCH MUCH easier. you kinda start getting a feel for the car (i play on easy with all driving aids on but brake assist off). logitech rumblepad 2 because wheel prices on ebay exploded in the last 2 days


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> logitech rumblepad 2 because wheel prices on ebay exploded in the last 2 days









Maybe I should list mine in FS.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i just finished my first career race .. dont worry if you fail miserably at the laps first .. i've been doing practice, quali and race for about 3 hours on the same track now and it feels MUCH MUCH easier. you kinda start getting a feel for the car (i play on easy with all driving aids on but brake assist off). logitech rumblepad 2 because wheel prices on ebay exploded in the last 2 days



Is it worth including this in your reviews?


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Maybe I should list mine in FS.



Do it!

There are a bunch of Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 wheels heading to retailers next week. They run about $100 bucks. That's probablly what I'm getting.

I've won two career races in a row (medium setting, no brake assist) and Lotus is very happy with me. It's a shame Lotus can't win in real F1.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

well i find this AI very easy im going to crank up the difficulty i think im already second or third from the highest my first race i won by 14sec. but i am a racing fan in forza 3 im ranked in the top 1% in the world(for drifting).

Just re installed my cat 10.9 and added crossfire profile going to test my FPS soon


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmm...for $100...

Biggest issue with the Logitech wheels is the mounting system. Having the option to hard-mount thier wheels is a HUGE thing for me. NO clutch, and no shifter, either.

The lack of 900-degree rotation is gonna suck for drifting-style games, IMHO.


But heck, $99 is basically 1/3rd what I paid for the logitech wheels, each. So to expect the same stuff is kinda silly.


Anyway, I gotta say the graphics area  bit bland, to me. They added alot of scenerey to the courses that isn't there in real life.

Only done time trials...want to get a feel for the cars before I try out the AI.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, new video without my key code in it.  Not the best quality, but I give Shumacher a nice shove before I overtake him.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y4z90iJbwo


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2010)

by the way just tested and after reinstalling cat 10.9 and a crossfire profile my frams probably doubled from fraps at Bahrain.
Before 
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   627,     30000,  15,  25, 20.900

After new
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  1478,     30000,  36,  61, 49.267

I didn't change any game graphics im now going to go try out at maxed settings. All i did was download 10.9 and this file i attached

EDIT: with everything maxed out! this does make my gpu temp go to 71C 
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  1442,     30000,  36,  59, 48.067


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 23, 2010)

The temps means it's working


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Hmmm...for $100...
> 
> Biggest issue with the Logitech wheels is the mounting system. Having the option to hard-mount thier wheels is a HUGE thing for me. NO clutch, and no shifter, either.
> 
> .



You can hard mount the g25 -g27  and tha have paddle shifts and 6 gear box shifters with clutch or did you mean the Thrustmaster wheels? I have the Black MOMO now 6 years and i have had no problems with it,Just After NR20003 went belly up and I finished my season AT DMP-RaceNut it just collects dust.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 23, 2010)

no last night i lost my first match i tried going legend mode i got 10th started 18th but I could have won i was in 3rd and took a corner to wide went to the gravel and spined out


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You can hard mount the g25 -g27  and tha have paddle shifts and 6 gear box shifters with clutch or did you mean the Thrustmaster wheels? I have the Black MOMO now 6 years and i have had no problems with it,Just After NR20003 went belly up and I finished my season AT DMP-RaceNut it just collects dust.



Yeah, it's the Logitech hardmounts that I love. I tend to play with high levels of forcefeedback, meaning I really gotta fight with the wheel at times, and standard mounting systems I tend to rip right off the desk.

 I've started through the season, doing long weekend races, and full 49 lap races. I'm gonna get my money's worth outta this game...The 3 1.5-hour practice sessions I played about 30 minutes of each, and by the end of it, my arms were fairly tired. You don't really use those muscles very often...

Anyway, that makes the actual races almost 2-hours long. had to have a talk with my wife about that one...looks like weekend racing only, for me.


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2010)

n-ster said:


> can anyone help me? I want to convert a fraps F1 2010 movie I made so that I can upload it to youtube



You have ATi cards, use Avivo. You download it where you download your ATi drivers. Convert it to H.264 1080p.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 23, 2010)

I was using Xilisoft HD converter n I wasn't to happy lol xD imana try Avivo, thxs E


----------



## n-ster (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on9N97g-zLk

Fow whoever is curious about how F1 2010 look in game


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am just waiting for mine to update then I am going to have a little play. Will be back with some screenshots


----------



## n-ster (Sep 24, 2010)

oh yea... hehe, same race as the video


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 24, 2010)

nice, im going to kill my game i think there is a impossible turn at Monte Carlo, its one of the super tight turn(turning left) right be for the long tunnel, every single time i try i hit the wall and have to reverse off it!(i have tried every speed) I did this at least 50+ as i have tried the race4times each i get 5+ or higher. anyone else?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 24, 2010)

slow down? or pause game, put brake assistance for that turn, and take it off after xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't wait to play this.  I will be finishing the download in about 4 hours, so for tomorrow after work it'll be ready.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm at 70% for Civ V, but dwnlding at ~10 kb/s is killing me lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I'm at 70% for Civ V, but dwnlding at ~10 kb/s is killing me lol



15 here


----------



## n-ster (Sep 24, 2010)

30 seeders for 17000 leechers is quite funny xD

at least I can play before I buy it next week


----------



## Hitman (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello

Delta6326 Wrote:
nice, im going to kill my game i think there is a impossible turn at Monte Carlo, its one of the super tight turn(turning left) right be for the long tunnel, every single time i try i hit the wall and have to reverse off it!(i have tried every speed) I did this at least 50+ as i have tried the race4times each i get 5+ or higher. anyone else? 

That turn is called the Casino
And Monte Carlo is a high downforce track and for the turn you need a lot of lock on your setup
To get it to turn in.
The best approach
Stay far right aginst the wall (Dont rub it) and then down in to 2nd or first depending on your gear ratio and turn that wheel hard just clipping the curb throttle out of the turn and head to the right hander then the next right hander and in to the tunnel.
Takes some practice but it can be done.

Ruben M.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine unlocked this morning on STEAM. A quick 500mb download and it was ready to play. And WOW love it. Runs pretty good on ULTRA settings but I am stuck in the 30fps rut also even with my card.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hitman said:


> That turn is called the Casino
> And Monte Carlo is a high downforce track and for the turn you need a lot of lock on your setup
> To get it to turn in.
> The best approach
> ...



thanks yeah my problems was i had low downforce as i had planned to make my moves on the front straight and had my speed high(this did work), i will try putting a high downforce on


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2010)

*Fix for 6 core CPUs and other fixes*

I found this blog regarding a potential fix for 6 core CPUs

Fix for Rapture3D sound

Fix for stuttering/pausing on some PCs


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 24, 2010)

is there any manual that you can look threw? or do they just not make those anymore? for pc
EDIT: NM i found it. why is it when you ask a question you always find the answer a little later.
Manual


----------



## saikamaldoss (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't like this game.. and i don't think this game is for F1 fans and the ones who play GP 4 with 2009 or 2010 mod..

The graphics is bad and the car is more of arcade style and the car sounds like a F3 car.. 

code masters and the Engine they use is not good. the game is not looking like the real thing.. the engine is like dirt 1 and 2 which is like the screen is dirty not clear.. 

codemasters are good for GT racing and not for F1 simulation. 

Look at a game called GP4 and check it out after mode... 

Screenshot 1 





Screenshot 2 





Screenshot 3





click here for more screenshots


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2010)

just bought a logitech momo wheel on ebay and picked it up (only 40 km) .. omg teh excitement, can't wait


----------



## n-ster (Sep 24, 2010)

lucky >.<


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 24, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> just bought a logitech momo wheel on ebay and picked it up (only 40 km) .. omg teh excitement, can't wait



Make sure you have a solid surface to clamp that baby down to...lol or you wont be happy with the ruckus.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> just bought a logitech momo wheel on ebay and picked it up (only 40 km) .. omg teh excitement, can't wait



I lost about 10 seconds in lap time switching to a G25 for control. First Codemasters game that it worked out-of-the-box, Dirt2 took some customization.

Eyefinity adds a whole other dimension too...being able to see the corners better helps LOTS.

I really like the game, but it proves unstable after about 30 minutes...lags so bad it becomes unplayable.

I hope a patch comes SOON!


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I really like the game, but it proves unstable after about 30 minutes...lags so bad it becomes unplayable.
> 
> I hope a patch comes SOON!



Wow I wouldnt think thats possible with your set-up


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2010)

I have so many issues with this set-up..I think I just got a whole bunch of bad parts. I'm not the only one with the lag issues, so I know it's not just me.

Kinda kills the "long weekend" play through though..not enough time before the lag kicks in to complete a race. Had to start career mode over again...

according to STEAM, I've played 2 hours or so...3x @ 30 mins I had really bad lag...that's not good, to me.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 24, 2010)

Does it do it when you disable Crossfire.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Does it do it when you disable Crossfire.



Dunno..will be testing more tonight...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2010)

braking with left foot = fail when you're used to driving stick


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> braking with left foot = fail when you're used to driving stick






G25 and G27 have clutch and shifters.  Suppose that's why they cost so much though.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 24, 2010)

imana buy a G25 n laugh at W1z qith his momo 

left handed so, putting the stick on my left


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Does it do it when you disable Crossfire.



That might do the trick, that's why I got rid of my crossfire setup, next purchase will be single card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW, definitely takes some getting used to.  Loving it so far though.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

F1 Man Caves need REAL ROCKS!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> F1 Man Caves need REAL ROCKS!!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38132&stc=1&d=1285369996



I'm so jealous! 

Eyefinity really shines in situations like playing such game!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

Eyefinity, when it works, makes any game better. 




I chose that section of the track on purpose...you can clearly see how little fish-eye occurs on this game(via guardrail on the left, and stands on the right)...AMD did a good job working with Codemasters on that, as it carries over into all views.

Got 1:56:481 as my best lap on the first track. Gotta tweak the car settings, and see if I can't pull that under 1:55 flat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Eyefinity, when it works, makes any game better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so diggin' an eyefinity setup!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2010)

Bugs and fixes


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

You rock, ECH:



> 3# Frame Skips, Low FPS, Lag
> PC version of the game may be experiencing all this due to a massive replay file, too much data writing occurs on that file causing the lag and frame skips, when you go back to the game after having watched a replay.




Big issue here, after 30 minutes of gameplay. Makes perfect sense now...and now maybe I can fix it!


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 3# Frame Skips, Low FPS, Lag
> PC version of the game may be experiencing all this due to a massive replay file, too much data writing occurs on that file causing the lag and frame skips, when you go back to the game after having watched a replay.



i don't have this problem but im going to use that fix just in case you can never be to safe

EDITT: when i start a race is it possible to change my tire strategy during the race?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> i don't have this problem but im going to use that fix just in case you can never be to safe
> 
> EDITT: when i start a race is it possible to change my tire strategy during the race?



I am not sure, but I do know that you can maybe select what adjustments will happen in pit while driving...tires, wing adjustments, and..uh..can't ermember, are avalable on the sterringwheel(you push some button, #4 for me, and this pops up red line above your car "heat image", then use d-pad to make selections). I am not sure if these changes are acutally made though...just got a few hours of playing so far, mostly on the very first track.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 25, 2010)

F!@# Game data corrupt! on my pc!!!! i was 8 races into the session!!! ANYWAY TO fix this?! im about to throw the comp out the window

I think i may have found a way but it will take soem time, hopefully i haven't wasted 14hours of my life  for now on i will be backing up my saves everytime


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just looking at the low fps fix. Thanks ECH great find.



Delta6326 said:


> F!@# Game data corrupt! on my pc!!!! i was 8 races into the session!!! ANYWAY TO fix this?! im about to throw the comp out the window



NOOO dont throw it out the window give it to me


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 25, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> NOOO dont throw it out the window give it to me


I decided not to throw it out the window because i just looked at my window it has tons of little ants on it!! luckily my dad is in pest-control its already been spread.


EDIT: nope 14hours lost it was the main save file that was corrupt time to pick a new team 
Out of all the files i found that this is the corrupt one AGGRIC CZVKEKG WOM MIWC

don't worry i think i can fix it hopefully
to late


----------



## n-ster (Sep 25, 2010)

whats the problem with the pit?


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> whats the problem with the pit?



You mean the part where you have to wait for all the cars behind in the pits to go past because it thinks you may hit each other if you exit your box? so you have like 8+sec. pits... its a bad bug being fixed


----------



## n-ster (Sep 25, 2010)

I always go in on the 3rd lap but by chance it never happened to me lol, either I'm too far ahead to too far back LOL


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 25, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> just bought a logitech momo wheel on ebay and picked it up (only 40 km) .. omg teh excitement, can't wait



Uh, enjoy  (how much did it go for there?)



W1zzard said:


> braking with left foot = fail when you're used to driving stick



You'll get used to it soon  Also try not to have force on max, or tomorrow you'll notice that you found new muscles in your back 

Oh and some general, stick 5% dead zone on steering, 50% for linearity, for linear steering (not much logic there when they use percentage symbol..). -50 - 0 - +50 would be so much easier.

Environmental force down a lot and rest with personal preference. I also like to use couple % deadzone on gas/brake to get rid of calibration errors on this old wheel, but game only allows 5% min. Saturation for pedals 95%, so that I get full power always even if not hitting the last few mm of pedal movement.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Got 1:56:481 as my best lap on the first track. Gotta tweak the car settings, and see if I can't pull that under 1:55 flat.



Not bad just did a 1:55.348 on lap 9/10 i won by over 41+sec.

edit: and i have a funny video to post to youtube later
EDIT2: WOW didn't realize how awesome Avivo is and its fast only took about 15sec. for a 600+mb file says about 14min. left until its uploaded nothing special added so no music ect. don't know how to do that but i found this funny when i was racing its perfect way to gain a spot. 
EDIT3: MY Youtube video is now up 1080P!


----------



## n-ster (Sep 25, 2010)

Sadly, I do better times with braking assist on LOL

Doing 2/12 with assist on and 10/12 off, for the 2nd race... with it on I did about 1:32~1:325, with it off about 1:335~1:34


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Sadly, I do better times with braking assist on LOL
> 
> Doing 2/12 with assist on and 10/12 off, for the 2nd race... with it on I did about 1:32~1:325, with it off about 1:335~1:34



Haha that drove me mad that braking assist. It would be the most challenging racing game I have played in a while.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Doing 2/12 with assist on and 10/12 off, for the 2nd race... with it on I did about 1:32~1:325, with it off about 1:335~1:34


Whats your gamertag? then we can compare times and stuff then
i find that its harder with brake assist but thats just me im used to driving forza 3 with nothing on
just did a1:28.358 at that place should have been at least 1+sec. faster but i messed up on the last left turn towards the pits
We should either update the OP or make a thread for everyone's fastest lap times.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

Guys, got a question.  That lag issue after a few minutes of gameplay people are having, is it the same issue I'm having?

My issue is after a few minutes of gameplay, the sound goes away and sounds like weird and the game lags for like a second or two then back to normal.  is that it, or is this another bug?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, got a question.  That lag issue after a few minutes of gameplay people are having, is it the same issue I'm having?
> 
> My issue is after a few minutes of gameplay, the sound goes away and sounds like weird and the game lags for like a second or two then back to normal.  is that it, or is this another bug?



Nah, mine was the replay file issue...I deleted the file, and haven't seen a problem yet. Only played for about an hour though.

For you, i think you need to try software audio in the settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, mine was the replay file issue...I deleted the file, and haven't seen a problem yet. Only played for about an hour though.
> 
> For you, i think you need to try software audio in the settings.



hmmm, I will try that.  Thank you.  

I'll revert shortly.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

Bleh, thank ECH..that link he posted has helped me, too!


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 25, 2010)

just got a 1:35.795 and at S2 i was 1sec. off my best but i made it up in the S3 of Shanghai.

after my file corruption it seems easier i have won all the first 4 races may have to go to legend


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, so my 1:31:699 is good...?


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 26, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Wow, so my 1:31:699 is good...?



very.

im going to blow up my car soon, im back a Monte Carlo and still can't get around the impossible corner! i get around 1:23 that puts me in 18th


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm working my way through the game slowly. I am so familiar with the first two tracks...the rest I'm completely lost on.  I played against erocker the other day...by the first corner i had lost...and lost BIG.


I had an epiphany yesterday...here I am using wheel and pedals...IN SOCKS.

I don't know anyone that drives a real car in socks...

I go put a pair on shoes on...-5 seconds from my lap time.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 26, 2010)

This is a decent setup when using 3, 32" HDTVs. Something to think about if someone is interested in Eyfinity setup.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 26, 2010)

That was basically my plan with eyefinity. 32-inch TV's are dirt cheap...$600 or so...3 of them will cost about the same my 3008WFP.

I have a Recaro seat, G27, hydraulic motors and controllers for force feedback, etc...

Need base to mount seat and wheel to, mounts for monitors, and to build the actual cabinet that contains it all.

I've been working on this for a couple of years now, since I'm a die-hard racing fan. I received my first set of monitors for Eyefinity a year ago now.

That is really why I had so many 5870's...this project, for me, has to be perfect.

I plan to build it all, and then have a specialized pc just for the racing cabinet, with all the usual titles installed.

Hopefully the 6-series will work well enough for me that I can actually get it all done.

And that's definately Forza, with 3x 360, and 3x game copies. Considering how well it works, that's a pretty insignifigant cost for the hardware/software.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 27, 2010)

this guys got some $$$$ i wish i did 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA7xOAAKaSQ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> this guys got some $$$$ i wish i did
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA7xOAAKaSQ



That's badass.  I'm so jealous of his setup!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2010)

New Rubberband?


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah its fake ai after my file corrupt i noticed they all did the same stuff when re racing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

So far I haven't had any issues with the game.  The issue I was having with the sound was actually the software I guess.  I set it to Rapture and it's ok now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, what's going on now.  Newegg has listed the PC version for eta today but it's still listed as pre-order 
I've not seen newegg list games that wasn't going to be available on the PC like this.  This game was originally removed from the list and brought back a few days ago.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 28, 2010)

F1 2010 is 40$ on steam


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2010)

n-ster said:


> F1 2010 is 40$ on steam



Not interested.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone know the music that appears on the start screen of the game??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

Guys,

I'm having a slight issue here.  I am done with Qualifying on the first race of the season, but it hangs every time I exit the pits to start the race.  Any suggestions?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm having a slight issue here.  I am done with Qualifying on the first race of the season, but it hangs every time I exit the pits to start the race.  Any suggestions?



There are a lot of bugs with this game.  If there is no solution to the problem I guess you will have to wait for CM to release a patch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> There are a lot of bugs with this game.  If there is no solution to the problem I guess you will have to wait for CM to release a patch.



Damn, but I'm sure people have gotten past the first race


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok so my issue is with "races" only.  Regardless of career or track, when I hit "go to race" the screen turns black to load and that's it.  It hangs there.  So frustrating


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2010)

corrupted file?

Well Shangai is the first race where I do way better without brake assist... 1:41~1:42 with it on, 1:36XX~1:37XX with it off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> corrupted file?
> 
> Well Shangai is the first race where I do way better without brake assist... 1:41~1:42 with it on, 1:36XX~1:37XX with it off



I'm giong to try and re install the game.  I'll revert shortly.

By the way, what have you guys gotten in the first race of the season, forgot what track that is.  What's your best lap time?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2010)

idk, just sold my C0 n waiting on the arrival of my D0 lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

Found the fix to the issue I'm having.  It's fix # 27.

http://segmentnext.com/2010/09/23/f1-2010-errors-crashes-freezes-fixes/comment-page-1/#comments


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2010)

lol the complicated fix


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> lol the complicated fix



It was super easy though 

By the way, it appears to happen only with six cores.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> By the way, what have you guys gotten in the first race of the season, forgot what track that is.  What's your best lap time?



1:28:061


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2010)

What team did you guys start with? I tried BMW sauber but that sucked, Tossa Rosso (the red bull one) has a nice enough car


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm giong to try and re install the game.  I'll revert shortly.
> 
> By the way, what have you guys gotten in the first race of the season, forgot what track that is.  What's your best lap time?



i think 1:18 but that doesn't sound right i would check but im working on some accounting stuff
 


cadaveca said:


> 1:28:061




EDIT: ok just checked m best is around 1:54.334 the first track is Bahrain i think you're thinking of Melbourne 


n-ster said:


> What team did you guys start with? I tried BMW sauber but that sucked, Tossa Rosso (the red bull one) has a nice enough car



I started with Force India there pretty good i have 7 podiums 5-6 are first i play without brake or traction full damage some other stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 1:28:061


Schumacher has the track record at 1:30, you sure? 


n-ster said:


> What team did you guys start with? I tried BMW sauber but that sucked, Tossa Rosso (the red bull one) has a nice enough car



I have the Tossa Rosso Ferrari as my starting team and the car is not bad, I haven't tried any other though.  My best so far is two minutes flat   but hey just getting the feel for the game.


----------



## FilipM (Sep 29, 2010)

I got the game and here are my views off it - First of all it is no simulator, not even close. The physics are way off, i'd say Dirt 2 is actually a bit better. The steering is made at ~270 deg, so quite often you are on full lock. The force feedback is bad - there is no feeling about wheight transfer or loss of grip in the tyres, also the tyres make almost no sound so visually its the only way to judge the loss of grip. Cockpit view has too much head bob and i don't think that you sit so low in the real thing. The graphics are nice, but too brown me thinks.

Its an ok fun game, but not a simulator. If you want a simulator stick to iracing.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Schumacher has the track record at 1:30, you sure?




Yeah, I checked my screenshots...1:32:499 first track, 1:28:061 is second track.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 29, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I checked my screenshots...1:32:499 first track, 1:28:061 is second track.



isn't the first track at Sakhir Bahrain, 1:32.499 would be impossible and the Lap Record:  	1:58.287 - F Alonso (2010)
Order of the races im 99% sure that game follows this order


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2010)

The maps won't follow 2010 season until the DX11 patch, I thought?


Anyway, that's the time I got dude...I made sure i was right this time. I qualified with 1:35:243. Cut one corner, that should have given me a flag, but it didn't.

Keep in mind too, I have spent almost 6 hours in-game, and have only done 2 full races.

As to which track it was, I couldn't tell ya.


Using the Virgin team.

EDIT:

[





cadaveca said:


> Got 1:56:481 as my best lap on the first track. Gotta tweak the car settings, and see if I can't pull that under 1:55 flat.




So something must be up..because I was mid-weekend in the race when I posted this earlier. Really does seem unlikely I got 1:32. but I DID! I wonder if that has anything to do with me deleting the replay file...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

Just checked out iRacing, looks very interesting.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2010)

iRacing and Rfactor are well known in racing simulation... Live for speed too

its ridiculous how you can take out cars without penalty in F1 2010 lol...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> iRacing and Rfactor are well known in racing simulation... Live for speed too
> 
> its ridiculous how you can take out cars without penalty in F1 2010 lol...



Huh. never been able to even get slightly close without getting a penalty...Yikes...maybe I should re-install the game!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> iRacing and Rfactor are well known in racing simulation... Live for speed too
> 
> its ridiculous how you can take out cars without penalty in F1 2010 lol...



I just think off even braking late and I get a Penalty.  You can adjust the settings to more lenient or what not.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2010)

dont hit the car:

1. You can stay real close and he'll try to go further away from you (ie: go into gravel or at least off the road)
2. On straights, or if you are careful, in turn also, line your front with his back and slowly push to make him spin


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> 2. On straights, or if you are careful, in turn also, line your front with his back and slowly push to make him spin



works great when they don't want to move for you or my youtube video works at getting them away from you tho i did already pass him

EDIT: a little clip of a bug i found in the pits

Just did a great race at Montreal I finished first even with a front right puncture on lap 13 of 14 and i had 2 10Sec. penalizes because i kept rear-ending the lapped traffic they don't see blue flags


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Good driving bro.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 30, 2010)

nice overtake


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> nice overtake


thanks, yeah it was funny to do didn't think it would work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

That was brilliant!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you guys tuning your cars manually for each track?

Epic vid, BTW.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Are you guys tuning your cars manually for each track?
> 
> Epic vid, BTW.



Haven't gotten around to that yet, how do you do it anyways?  I only see like the thing when you go to the engineer in the pits, and you can choose if you want it adaptable or for dry or wet, etc.  Is there another place to adjust different things?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 30, 2010)

on the screen in the pits before practice qualifying or race, go on the complete right, there you can do your custom settings... the preset setting are the Dry/adaptable/wet ones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

n-ster said:


> on the screen in the pits before practice qualifying or race, go on the complete right, there you can do your custom settings... the preset setting are the Dry/adaptable/wet ones



Hmmm, I've been missing it all this time.  I'll check that out next time I play the game.  Thanks bro.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Haven't gotten around to that yet, how do you do it anyways?  I only see like the thing when you go to the engineer in the pits, and you can choose if you want it adaptable or for dry or wet, etc.  Is there another place to adjust different things?



I turn off assists, leave traction control at medium, and manually tune the car.

Option tires work best on dry.

Dry tracks, I use maximum speed "auto-tune", then adjust downforce, gearing, suspension, and toe/camber.

You can change these things by entering the menu that is shown on the "dash monitor" when in the pits.


THAT's why I'm completely killing your times. The whole thing about compares to real life track times......this is game!!

I'll have to go back in and see if I saved my changes for Bahrain...then I can tell you exactly what I changed...I did it lap by lap, over about 60 laps.

Set the "weekend" time to "long weekend", and you get 3 practice sessions before qualifying, and I think 2 qualifiers, too. Anyway, this gives me the time to get the car just right...

But at the same time, I don't have time to play this game until weekends, it's so time consuming. I'm spending right around 2.75 hours on each track...


----------



## n-ster (Sep 30, 2010)

yea your setting would be great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I turn off assists, leave traction control at medium, and manually tune the car.
> 
> Option tires work best on dry.
> 
> ...



I like realism so I too set the race to long weekends.  I take off all assists as well but TC, I leave it on medium as well.  Give us some settings if possible, I'll revert later with some as well.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 1, 2010)

I need a wheel for this game bad. So I can turn down T/C nothing more frustrating than having no throttle control driving one of those beast's with a crappy old gamepad.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2010)

I suggest the driving force GT, can be found between 50~70$, great value used


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> I need a wheel for this game bad. So I can turn down T/C nothing more frustrating than having no throttle control driving one of those beast's with a crappy old gamepad.



Real F1 cars have traction control, because there's nothing more frustrating than having 800 H.P., and not being able to use it.

And wit hthat said, I definately left it enabled on purpose, even though I have a wheel/pedals.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 1, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I suggest the driving force GT, can be found between 50~70$, great value used



I am spewing I gave my logitech momo to my little brother. It would be ideal for a game like this one. I am thinking a G25 or 27 if I buy one.



cadaveca said:


> Real F1 cars have traction control, because there's nothing more frustrating than having 800 H.P., and not being able to use it.
> 
> And wit hthat said, I definately left it enabled on purpose, even though I have a wheel/pedals.




Yeah I know but I like to feel the car not have something electronic do it for me


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2010)

the momo is inferior to the driving force GT I hear, and apparently the wheel of the GT itself is better than the G25/27 (its bigger and has better force feedback? just what I read on the net), however the pedals and shifter are much better on the G25/27


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 1, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Are you guys tuning your cars manually for each track?



Yes


Chicken Patty said:


> Haven't gotten around to that yet, how do you do it anyways?



When you go to start say P1 when you click to view weather and stuff go to the right and it will have a thing to change settings.


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Real F1 cars have traction control, because there's nothing more frustrating than having 800 H.P., and not being able to use it.



Actually Current 2010 spec F1 cars do not have traction control at all. It was banned at the start of the 2008 season. Prior to that the cars had TC all the way back to the late 90s.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 2, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Actually Current 2010 spec F1 cars do not have traction control at all. It was banned at the start of the 2008 season. Prior to that the cars had TC all the way back to the late 90s.



Huh. I had no idea they got rid of it.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just got this, and is quite difficult. My first lap ever in practice in Sakhir Bahrain was 2:18, then I got it down to 2:12 in the next lap but after that my best was just 2:10 (still 24th!) in that session. I got it down to 2:09 in qualifying, which made me 22nd. F1 is HARD. Especially so with a keyboard lol. The turns are either LEFT or RIGHT, all caps because there's no "in-between" like in a steering wheel.  

And that "make him spin" trick, I already did it (twice) during the practice sessions on Hamilton and Kubica lol before I got to read this thread.

Also I'm stuck in windowed mode, not that fussed though so I'm not googling it (yet), and I'm waiting for the Arsenal game lol


----------



## n-ster (Oct 24, 2010)

alt+enter to get out of window mode


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 24, 2010)

n-ster said:


> alt+enter to get out of window mode



I've already tried that. It doesn't work, just minimizes itself. Then when I select it by clicking it or alt-tabbing back it's windowed again, albeit not maximized (it assumes the size of the resolution it was assigned though - like a browser window not maximized but stretched to the ends of the screen).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

All I can say is that eyefinity is awesome for this game. I took the win in Melbourne in a rainy race, but after eyefinity I went to time trial at Melbourne.

My previous best was 1:31:xx , with eyefinity I was able to do 1:28:xx.  God I love it!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Melbourne practice session, best lap time was 1:37.081, with only sector 3 as my best sector. Then got 1:37.878, with only sector 2 as my best sector. My best time in sector 1 was quite slow though, only some milliseconds better than the ones 12th and below (I was 11th). It's "grinding" in racing, like "grinding" is to WoW.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 25, 2010)

i haven't played for a long time but i need to i got AC2 for free so thats been fun. I have over 78hours of game play getting ready for my third session


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I surprised myself.

Melbourne: Practice - 11th. Qualifying - 12th. Race - 10th. 

First point of the season for me and Lotus.

Then comes Kuala Lumpur: 
Practice - 19th. Qualifying 11th. Race - 4th. 

Now with 13 points for me and Lotus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I surprised myself.
> 
> Melbourne: Practice - 11th. Qualifying - 12th. Race - 10th.
> 
> ...



Good job bro   I took the win at Melbourne, I need to start my 3rd race.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Melbourne was sort of a "WTF?" for me though. I was 6th until I needed to pit. After the pit stop I was 24th! So all I did for the rest of the race was catch up (and wait for the others to eventually go for a pit stop).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

I race 30% and it was a rainy race so I didn't have to pit at all.  I had qualified 3rd so at the start of the race, first corner I braked late and took first place.  The rest of the way it was a battle between first, second, third.  One car spun out in the final lap, then I was able to hold off for the win. It was intense because of the rain.  Car would come off a corner loose, then fighting to gain control, it was awesome!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ugggh FCKIN' PIT STOP!!! I was stationary for more than 14 seconds in the pits! Finished 9th, grid position was 8th in Shanghai....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

I just pit on a different lap, that always fixes the issue


----------



## newconroer (Oct 26, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Ugggh FCKIN' PIT STOP!!! I was stationary for more than 14 seconds in the pits! Finished 9th, grid position was 8th in Shanghai....



They have mentioned in the patch notes that they have adjusted the lollipop man's conservatism - meaning he won't hold you in the box just because there's a car ten spaces behind you coming out onto the pit lane - which is why you're getting passed. If there's anything remotely near you, they'll hold you back and back..and back..and back.



Overall the game is ok. It looks alright but wow, the whole debacle of CPU versus GPU usage is astounding. This game has a clear case of consolotis.
Fortunately it has decent sounds, and has enough options to make even some simulator players give it a try.
I do have to chuckle though at people complaining that an analog stick type gamepad is too difficult while they are using aids on medium. Seriously? With a gamepad, you can get by fine with no assists, no aids and legendary. Which is why the game ultimately fails for me. Like GRID and NFS Shift, they're too easy. Try rfactor F1 with a gamepad..now that's painful.


Let's face it. There was a void in the market for a modern and up to date F1 game, and Codemasters filled the vacuum. 

In true Codemasters fashion, it's a piece of junk for the most part, but noone else seems to want to make F1 games, so what can we do?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just pit on a different lap, that always fixes the issue



I was about to, but decided against it because in Melbourne I still finished better than my grid position, so I said "I might not finish 3rd but I'll still be better than 8th anyway".

Still I'm putting this in "context" though. I'm approaching Lewis Hamilton-like situations (when he was a rookie) with a newcomer team (albeit spiritually a "returning" team) with an in-decline/useless teammate in-game (Trulli). He finished impressively in Shanghai though, at 11th (still didn't finish ahead of Schumacher though, thus all of Lotus' points were from me lol).

All the time I was "imagining" the commentary about a 20 year-old taking Formula 1 by storm (considering I have 15 points in-game, the most by a driver not from Ferrari, McLaren, or Red Bull), yet the interviews were quite humble ("take the season race-by-race", etc.).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm having a blast in the game, maybe not the bet F1 game, but still very fun.


----------

